

Severe Space Weather Events–Understanding Societal and Economic Impacts (2009) - s_q_b
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2009/21jan_severespaceweather/

======
s_q_b
One of several studies on what would occur if a Carrington-level event
occurred today.

See also the OECD's report:
[http://www.oecd.org/governance/risk/46891645.pdf](http://www.oecd.org/governance/risk/46891645.pdf)

The remarkable thing is that it would cost in the low billions to safe the
United States' EHV transformers, which are the most difficult components to
replace, but I suppose we simply don't invest in infrastructure anymore.

